# Audi A3 2door for US and Canadian Markets



## alexr (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.petitiononline.com/audia3/petition.html


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 2door for US and Canadian Markets (alexr)*

so signed


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 2door for US and Canadian Markets (uv23)*

I got so excited that I signed it not realizing I signed it before! I just used "I" 3 times in one sentence! Damn it Audi bring the freaking car over here. Don't make me buy another GTI.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 2door for US and Canadian Markets (alexr)*

Thanks and done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 2door for US and Canadian Markets (Grimnebulin)*

lets give this one a little bump


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 2door for US and Canadian Markets (alexr)*

bump


----------



## FATstevie (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 2door for US and Canadian Markets (alexr)*

A U D I
BRING THIS CAR HERE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

